# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Geen venlafaxine meer, wat nu?

## bartjuhh93

Hallo,

Ik slik sinds ongeveer 9 maanden nu venlafaxine, al vrij snel na het begin werd de dosis op geschroefd naar 225mg(maximaal volgens mijn psychiater)...nu heb ik besloten om ermee te stoppen. Er is alleen een probleempje. De laatste keer dat ik mijn psychiater heb gezien is 3 maanden geleden, en toen hebben we een nieuwe afspraak gepland voor deze week, maar dat is niet doorgegaan, want ik werd afgelopen maand gebeld met het nieuws dat hij niet aanwezig kan zijn deze week, en ik heb onbewust plezierig een nieuwe afspraak gemaakt met de secretaresse, niet in mijn achterhoofd gehouden dat ik elke keer precies genoeg medicijnen meekrijg. Ik kwam vanmiddag van mijn werk en kwam er thuis achter dat ze op waren. Nou is mijn vraag:

Is het mogelijk om gewoon acuut te stoppen, of een andere oplossing zoeken? Heeft er dan misschien iemand een idee waar ik mijn recept kan verlengen, of voor deze week gewoon wat Venlafaxine kan kopen.. want de psychiater is tequila aan het drinken op cuba.  :Smile: 

bedankt voor het lezen alvast.

groeten,

bart.

----------


## pruts

Niet doen! Het beste advies dat ik kan geven! Niet in een keer stoppen, zeker niet van zo'n hoge dosis! Heb veel verschillende soorten AD genomen maar Venlafaxine was 't ergste voor mij om te stoppen. 

Huisarts om een voorschrift vragen, als je de situatie uitlegt zal die het toch wel begrijpen zeker?

Sterkte!

----------


## ratje2

Nee, niet in 1x stoppen, want dan kun je vervelende bijwerkingen krijgen, bijv. Duizeligheid
Bovendien kun je een terugval krijgen! 
Geleidelijk afbouwen! De huisarts wil je hier vast wel mee helpen. 

Heel veel sterkte!
Ratje

----------


## klaasvg

Efexor is een van de gevaarlijkste AD in termen van afbouwen. Dit moet zeer langzaam gebeuren en kan eingeijk alleen maar door openmaken van de capsules en tellen of afwegen van de korrels.
Zie voor zeer accurate informatie:
http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/home.php

----------


## Kim Nannan

Zou toch even een huisarts bellen of zo hoor, ik neem ook Venlafaxine en als ik het soms eens een dag vergeet te nemen heb ik de dag erna last, ik wist eerst niet dat dat daarvan was, maar dan heb ik precies elektrische schokken in mijn hoofd die ik krijg telkens ik mijn ogen beweeg. Echt oppassen dus.

----------

